# Jim's Winter Garden 2012 ...



## vja4Him

I'm glad that I took advantage of the warming trend we had which only lasted for about two weeks .... Days were in the 50s and 60s, almost 70 several days. Many nights above freezing, which helped give the seeds a good start.

Yesterday morning (coldest time is between 3:00 a.m to 6:00 or 7:00 a.m) I measured temperatures as low as 18 degrees F. (- 8 degrees C.) in my garden!!!

I was very concerned that I would lose many of the seedlings around the garden, but so far it looks like most everything that was up has survived. This morning was only down to around 27 degrees F. (- 3 degrees C.).

I will post pictures of my garden soon ..... 

Lots of Chinese Cabbage coming along just fine .... Beets, Calendulas (edible and medicinal flowers), Lettuce, Peas, Kale, Kohlrabi, Radishes, Hollyhocks, Verbena, African Daisies, Swiss Chard, Lemon Grass, Roses, Geraniums, Ice Plant, Dusty Miller, Cacti, Succulents.

Even my Jades (on the porch protected by two walls) have survived! Several Spider Plants are still just barely hanging on .... Most have died out, but they will probably grow back in a couple months ....


----------



## *Andi

Look forward to the pictures. :wave:


----------



## vja4Him

This picture was taken January 2nd, 2012, showing my patches of Chinese Cabbage, which are all Volunteers (came up on their own):


----------



## vja4Him

Taken January 2nd, 2012 -- This is one of my patches of Swiss Chard (might be some Beets mixed in). These are also Volunteers that came up from plants which had gone to seed:


----------



## vja4Him

Here is a patch of Beets, more Volunteers. Picture January 2nd, 2012:


----------



## vja4Him

All of the above plants have survived a test of cold hardiness ... Yesterday morning I measured the temperature in my garden as low as only 18 degrees F. (- 8 degrees C.) in some places!!!

I expected many of my plants to not survive those extreme temperatures, but even the Lettuce has survived, with temperatures this morning a bit warmer, at around 27 degrees F. (- 3 degrees C.).

So far most of my garden plants are still hanging in there pretty good. I think maybe lots of seeds that have not yet sprouted might have died though in the extreme weather yesterday morning.

My Potatoes have died .... They were just coming up with very healthy looking leaves. Maybe some of the Potatoes that haven't sprouted yet will still survive ... 

I still have many plots left where I can plant more seeds and Potatoes, Yams and Sweet Potatoes, and lots of Lilly Tubers ....


----------



## *Andi

Cool pictures!!! Makes me want to go play in the dirt ... 

What zone are you in?


----------



## gypsysue

Aw, man! What awesome pictures! I envy you. January and you have green stuff growing!

Hey, can you toss an old blanket over some of that stuff on cold nights, like the potatoes? Might be worth it, to get them through a few cold nights and save the crop.

Wow. Keep us posted on the progress!


----------



## vja4Him

*Andi said:


> Cool pictures!!! Makes me want to go play in the dirt ...
> 
> What zone are you in?


I'm in the northern-most end of Growing Zone #8, about two or three miles from the southern-most end of Growing Zone #14, both which are good for growing year around.


----------



## vja4Him

gypsysue said:


> Aw, man! What awesome pictures! I envy you. January and you have green stuff growing!
> 
> Hey, can you toss an old blanket over some of that stuff on cold nights, like the potatoes? Might be worth it, to get them through a few cold nights and save the crop.
> 
> Wow. Keep us posted on the progress!


Too late! The Potato plants that were sprouting out of the ground are already dead .... I'm hoping that more Potatoes deep in the ground will survive and still sprout later.

I have more Potatoes on the porch in some containers, waiting for them to sprout, then I'll plant them, probably in the middle of February.


----------



## vja4Him

I started my Fall-Winter garden too late. I didn't start planting until late November. Should have started planting for Fall around the end of August, and continue planting until the beginning or middle of November.

This year I will get an much earlier start. I could have had mature Peas already, perhaps even some with flowers by now.

I will probably wait until the first week of February before I plant anymore seeds, just to be safe. But if we get our usual heavy rains, that could present a problem when planting seeds ....


----------



## Corkster

I am at the edge of zone 7-8a with garden inside a solid fence. Still getting Brussels sprouts, Chard, Spinach and Collard greens. Was trying to keep leaf lettuce all winter in containers but had issues, replanting this week. Our warm season spring Planting here starts mid March, last frost projected for 4/30.


----------



## vja4Him

Corkster said:


> I am at the edge of zone 7-8a with garden inside a solid fence. Still getting Brussels sprouts, Chard, Spinach and Collard greens. Was trying to keep leaf lettuce all winter in containers but had issues, replanting this week. Our warm season spring Planting here starts mid March, last frost projected for 4/30.


Awesome! What are the lowest temperatures you have seen so far this winter?


----------



## vja4Him

*Verbena ...*

My Verbena is flowering in several places around my garden. The following recent pictures were all taken on February 17th, 2012, unless otherwise noted.

We have had many days below freezing, with around four or five days in the mid-20s F. (- 4 degrees C.). Many days have been in the low-to-mid 30s F. (0 to 2 degrees C.).

Photo taken February 17th, 2012:


----------



## vja4Him

*Swiss Chard Patch*

Here is one of my Swiss Chard patches (all came up as volunteers). Photo taken February 17th, 2012:


----------



## vja4Him

*Another Swiss Chard Patch ...*

Here is another Swiss Chard patch that came up as volunteers. Photo taken February 17th, 2012:


----------



## vja4Him

*Sunflowers ...*

These Sunflowers are coming up as volunteers. Photo taken February 17th, 2012:


----------



## vja4Him

Here are some Potatoes that I planted on December 27th, 2011. We had one very cold morning here. I measured the temperature around the garden, and in several spots, it was down to 18 degrees F. (- 8 degrees C.).

As you can see, from my pictures, all of my plants survived this extreme drop in temperature! Although it was only that cold for maybe two or three hours, but still is a good example of just how hardy certain plants are ...

Photo taken February 17th, 2012:


----------



## vja4Him

*Potatoes - Lettuce*

These Potatoes are volunteers that grew from the left over patch from last year. I dug up most of the Potatoes, but left a few in the ground to see if any would survive and grow new plants.

The Lettuce was planted on December 28th, 2011. Photo taken February 17th, 2012:


----------



## vja4Him

This small plot of Peas was planted on November 26th, 2011.

Picture was taken February 17th, 2012:


----------



## vja4Him

*Mustard (Red Giant) ...*

Mustard (Red Giant) planted December 28th, 2011. Picture taken February 17th, 2012. Might be some volunteer Carrots coming up ....


----------



## vja4Him

Mustard (Red Giant), with some Curly Mustard and Radishes mixed in. All planted December 28th, 2011. There are several volunteer Potatoes in this small patch, with what looks like some volunteer Carrots ...

Picture taken February 17th, 2012:


----------



## vja4Him

*Potatoes, Kohlrabi, Lettuce ...*

Potatoes, Kohlrabi (both White and Purple), and Lettuce. The Potatoes are volunteers from last year's crop. Kohlrabi and Lettuce were planted December 28th, 2011.

Picture taken February 17th, 2012:


----------



## vja4Him

*Potatoes, Kohlrabi, Lettuce ...*

Small patch of Potatoes, with Kohlrabi (White and Purple), and Lettuce.

I need to see if I can still get some Horseradish to plant around the Potatoes ... Couldn't get any from the nursery.

This patch was planted by seed (except Potatoes) December 28th, 2011.

Picture taken February 17th, 2012:


----------



## vja4Him

Lettuce, planted January 4th, 2012. Nearby are also planted Beets, Carnation and Hollyhock. Not sure if those other seeds survived ....

Picture taken February 17th, 2012:


----------



## vja4Him

*Mustard (Red Giant) - Lettuce*

Mustard (Red Giant) and Lettuce (this is a different patch). Planted January 3rd, 2012. Also planted Carrots, Bachelor Buttons, and Pansies. Not sure if they are up yet .... Might have died from the extreme cold .... Lots of weeds, so maybe some of the seedlings are mixed in there somewhere ... Will need to wait awhile to see what is growing for sure ....

Picture taken February 17th, 2012:


----------



## vja4Him

In this view, it looks like some of the flower seeds (Bachelor Buttons - top of picture) I planted have survived, but I've never grown Bachelor Buttons before, so I don't know what the seedlings look like. I hope that many of my flower seeds will survive. This is the best year for flowers in my garden. If I can just keep the nasty buggers (gophers) under control ....

Seeds in this picture were all planted January 3rd, 2012.

Picture taken on February 17th, 2012:


----------



## vja4Him

This patch appears very sparse, but there are actually many plants that have survived the extreme cold, and also exposed to the weather on all four sides.

In this small patch I planted from seeds, on December 30th, 2011: 1) Calendulas, 2) Kale (Russian Red), 3) Lettuce, 4) Kohlrabi (Purple).

Kohlrabi is at the bottom of the picture, Kale at the top, Lettuce in the center and upper left. I only see one Calendula in the top center, but I think there are a few more small ones mixed in somewhere .... Calendulas are very hardy and survive all year long, in both the extreme cold and extreme heat. They will flower all year long too in the extreme temperatures at both ends of the scale!

Picture taken February 17th, 2012:


----------



## vja4Him

*Hollyhock ...*

These are the only Hollyhock (center left and right) I planted from seed last year that survived. Planted last spring (2011). Lettuce lower right. Gopher mound upper left!

Picture taken February 17th, 2012:


----------



## vja4Him

*Dusty Miller*

One of only five Dusty Miller plants I have left. Gophers sucked up most of my Dusty Miller. I have three in the ground and two in containers.

Dusty Millers are very hardy for both cold and hot weather. They have beautiful yellow flowers that grow on long stems, during the summer.

Picture taken February 17th, 2012:


----------



## vja4Him

*Calendula Flowers ...*

One of my many Calendula patches. This was planted last year in the spring. The flowers were still blooming, even on the day of extreme cold, at 18 degrees F. (- 8 degrees C.)!!!

Radishes at lower right. Radish leaves are edible! I just cooked up some Radish leaves last week, mixed with other greens.

So far, it seems that the gophers don't like Calendulas ... Knock on wood ... They have never taken any of my Calendula plants.

Picture taken on February 17th, 2012:


----------



## vja4Him

*Calendula Flowers - Beets*

Here is small patch of Calendulas, with the only two surviving Beets from this Beet patch. The gophers took almost all of my Beets that came up as volunteers. I poked a bunch of holes all around this area and put gopher poison in the holes. That seems to keep them under control, but does NOT get rid of them nasty buggers ....

These Calendulas were planted last spring (2011). Picture taken February 17th, 2012:


----------

